# Moisture manager products



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

There are several on the market. One most popular is Hydretain. Do they work? Anyone use/try them?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> There are several on the market. One most popular is Hydretain. Do they work? Anyone use/try them?


Check out this thread :thumbup:


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you.....I just read through the thread. Good info but my situation is not standing water but dry spots. My soil is more sand than clay


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thank you.....I just read through the thread. Good info but my situation is not standing water but dry spots. My soil is more sand than clay


Many people use Tournament Ready including myself. I've only done my first app so I don't have any definitive info. Search on here for that product and you will find quite a bit of info.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thank you.....I just read through the thread. Good info but my situation is not standing water but dry spots. My soil is more sand than clay


I have no experience with sandy soils (red clay here), but I use Tournament Ready pellets to help with dry spots in my non-irrigated lawn (I water, but with above ground sprinklers). This past weekend my neighbor's lawn looked spotted , while mine was consistently green.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Can you give me a link where I could buy the pellets? Do I need some type of equipment to use this system? Thanks


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Can you give me a link where I could buy the pellets? Do I need some type of equipment to use this system? Thanks


You can buy the pellets from R&R Products

https://www.rrproducts.com/

You need an Underhill A-PPWA50K PelletPro Turf Wetting Agent Applicator Gun which I got from Amazon for around $80. It appears to be $95 now. It will cost you about $115 if you bought from R&R or Underhill.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you for the link! Can I ask how often you apply and does the entire pellet have to be used at one shot?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thank you for the link! Can I ask how often you apply and does the entire pellet have to be used at one shot?


It can be applied around once a month. I think a pellet is supposed to last for 14,000 ft.². You do not have to use it all in one go. Pellets can be reused for sake of a better term.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok that's great. Thank you.....


----------

